
Credit danger as 3D printers make black market cards - nomoba
http://www.gadgetguy.com.au/credit-danger-as-3d-printers-make-black-market-cards/
======
crispy2000
Misleading title in article.

The 3D printers are being used to make card skimmers. Almost any kind of
plastic blank can be used to make mag-stripe credit cards.

The article says: "Unfortunately, these trends point to more credit card
details being out there thanks to 3D printers and the ease of which they
enable scammers to build card skimming devices."

